# Community



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

This morning I had a young man at breakfast talk to me about wanting to be a guide. A high school age young man who loves to fish and hunt and thinks he might be able to make a living doing just that. Itâ€™s not an uncommon conversation but as I tried to pull back the curtain and let the young man see more of the reality of a guideâ€™s life it made me think about just what it is we do here at Bay Flats Lodge.

Life at a hunting and fishing lodge is different. Weâ€™re not a hotel but we provide accommodations for travelers. Weâ€™re not a restaurant but food is a big part of what we do. Weâ€™re not really a resort but we host and entertain people. So just what are we here at Bay Flats Lodge and what exactly is it we do?

Here at Bay Flats Lodge we are technically in the outdoor entertainment industry but that doesnâ€™t really catch the essence of what were about. While we provide outdoor expertise for our guest while housing and feeding them, taking them fishing or hunting is just a tool to accomplish a greater goal.

Our real goal is to create, share and expand community.

Obviously, the community Iâ€™m referring to is the men, women and children who encounter and love the outdoors by way of fishing and hunting. This is a broad community and knows no social economic, racial or national barriers. A love for hunting and fishing breaks down all these barriers and more. We welcome people from all over the country and many parts of the world to this lodge and the thing that ties them all to gather is this passion for hunting and fishing.

On an almost daily basis our tables are full of people from all sorts of backgrounds. Some are so wealthy they arrived on a private jet and a trip to Bay Flats Lodge doesnâ€™t even register with their financial situation while others have saved dimes and nickels all year for this one trip. Set them beside each other and they wonâ€™t compare financial statements or travel arrangements but they will compare the size of the Redfish they caught that day. You wonâ€™tâ€™ here political discussions at dinner even though we have all parties and systems represented but you will hear discussions of what the plan is for tomorrows outing and how things went earlier in the day. Race? Donâ€™t even mention it. All races, faiths and nationalities show up at Bay Flats Lodge and you would not know there is a difference among them. The world at large could learn a great deal form the fishing and hunting community.

We donâ€™t just enjoy this community we are constantly inviting others to join. There is no greater feeling than helping Mom and Dad start their kids on a path that leads to a love for hunting and fishing. We love to see families fishing and hunting together and do everything we can to make sure these families stay connected to this life style. Truth is Iâ€™ve told some of our guides they may have ruined kids for life because their first experience on the water was a limit of 26 to 28-inch Redfish. These kids leave with high expectations. Good luck Mom and Dad.

Nurturing this community, sharing it with others and inviting outsiders to join is who we are and what we do. When it comes to lodge life there are lots of plates to keep spinning and balls to keep in the air but at the end of the day community is what were about.

Randy Brown
General Manager
Bay Flats Lodge
www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

